# Panning to Move to Canada or Aurtralia



## mrizwanshahid (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Canada or Australia with my wife, but I am confused, where I should apply for immigration Canada or Australia?

I am Pakistani but living in UAE, We both are Masters Degree Holder, so please help me to decide with respect to career and future security also.

Regards

Rao Rizwan


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrizwanshahid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Canada or Australia with my wife, but I am confused, where I should apply for immigration Canada or Australia?


What is so confusing?!?! Apply to emigrate to whichever of the two you want to live in.




> I am Pakistani but living in UAE, We both are Masters Degree Holder, so please help me to decide with respect to career and future security also.



You want random people on the internet to hep you decide which country to live in? Seriously?


----------



## mrizwanshahid (Dec 18, 2015)

Actually sister of my wife is in Canada so there I've this plus point for Canada. If I wanna go for Canada then what is procedure after IELTS result?


----------



## mrizwanshahid (Dec 18, 2015)

And what is the processing time required for Immigration?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

mrizwanshahid said:


> Actually sister of my wife is in Canada so there I've this plus point for Canada. If I wanna go for Canada then what is procedure after IELTS result?


Google is your friend...


----------



## mrizwanshahid (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank You WestCoastCanada for reply. But I'm not where I should apply in Express Entry. In Skilled Program or In Which category?


----------



## chad197 (Dec 16, 2015)

mrizwanshahid said:


> Thank You WestCoastCanada for reply. But I'm not where I should apply in Express Entry. In Skilled Program or In Which category?


You can visit cic.gc.ca website and click immigrate to Canada. They have extensive explanations about different immigration categories and processes for each category. Very helpful website. Also it includes processing times.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrizwanshahid said:


> Actually sister of my wife is in Canada so there I've this plus point for Canada. If I wanna go for Canada then what is procedure after IELTS result?


Have you tried checking the GoC website to see what the process is?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrizwanshahid said:


> Thank You WestCoastCanada for reply. But I'm not where I should apply in Express Entry. In Skilled Program or In Which category?



How are we supposed to know what category you should apply under? Can you really not figure that out for yourself?


----------



## mrizwanshahid (Dec 18, 2015)

I've already read that process, but I'm just confused for the process time, like which category is the most highest ranking. Definitely nobody wants to be in queue for a longtime. I need your expert suggestion for category, whereas I've about 6 years processional experience including 2 years from UAE.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You should apply in the categorie you qualify for.
If it's provincial nominee: apply in the province you want to live and qualify for. 

If you need a lot of guidance, maybe you should pay a good consultant. They are hard to find, but they do exist.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mrizwanshahid said:


> I've already read that process, but I'm just confused


How can you be confused? Apply under whichever category you qualify for. 




> for the process time, like which category is the most highest ranking.



Categories aren't ranked.




> Definitely nobody wants to be in queue for a longtime.



Too bad, it will happen and you will have to deal with it. We are talking about a government bureaucracy here and they do not do anything quickly.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

mrizwanshahid said:


> I've already read that process, but I'm just confused for the process time, like which category is the most highest ranking. Definitely nobody wants to be in queue for a longtime. I need your expert suggestion for category, whereas I've about 6 years processional experience including 2 years from UAE.


How long you remain in the queue depends on your Comprehensive Ranking Score (CRS). The higher your score (i.e. anything over 455), the less likely you'll be in the queue for a long time (i.e. <1 year). The lower your score (i.e. anything less than 455) and you'll be in the queue for as long as it takes you to get your score up above 455 or 1 year, which ever comes first (your Express Entry application is valid for 1 year).

This is not to say that 455 is the magic number to get you an Invitation to Apply (ITA), but given that in the year that Express Entry has been in operation, the lowest score has been 450, it's not likely that the score will drop below 450 any time soon, if ever, so the higher your score, the better your chances of making the minimum CRS cut-off.

Also keep in mind that unlike 2014's old Federal Skilled Worker program, Express Entry is _continuous intake_ which means that there's no cap on the number of applications that CIC will accept in any given year. This means that _*Madame X*_ who has a higher end CRS rank can join at any time during the year and will likely get an ITA sooner than _*Mr. R*_, who has been in the pool for 6+ months and has a sub-400 CRS ranking... Mr. R would have to improve his CRS ranking (by achieving a higher IELTS score or achieving a minimum score on the French Language proficiency exam etc) to beyond the minimum CRS cut-off, if he has any hope of receiving an ITA.

The Express Entry program is meant to enable the best qualified applicants easier access to come to Canada... CIC has set their standards in such a way as to reflect the minimum qualifications required for an immigrant to Canada to successfully integrate into Canadian society. Work experience is only one facet that they look at... they consider education, age/adaptability, relatives currently living in Canada, and English and French language proficiency as part of the whole picture... just because you might have 10 years work experience and two degrees doesn't mean that you'll transition well into Canada, especially if you are older and your English or French language ability is low to non existent. In recognizing the fact that some applicants may be multilingual in English or French, the CIC will give extra consideration if you have measurable proficiency in the second of Canada's two official languages - i.e. if you are from a French speaking part of the world and can achieve a high score on the French language proficiency exam, you can use your French language points towards your primary language for Express Entry and while your English language proficiency might not be as strong as your French ability, you can still get credit for English as well, if you can achieve a high enough score on the IELTS exam.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

hi westcanadagirl

thanks for giving comprehensive reply.

Just one clarification if i have 400 points i can get ita from province?

do assist.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

rtbrfr said:


> hi westcanadagirl
> 
> thanks for giving comprehensive reply.
> 
> ...


An ITA is issued by the _federal government_, namely CIC... the provinces and territories have no authority to issue anything but a Provincial Nomination. 

I have absolutely no idea about what is required to get a PNP beyond consulting the relevant provincial government website and applying, but having one (or a job offer) will help boost your CRS score and offer you a better chance of being offered an ITA.


----------

